# La Azohia



## kenspain (Feb 6, 2019)

Had a phone call from my Brother-in law last night, at a council metting they have ask Murcia council to ban overnight parking for motorhomes in La Azohia due again to all the rubbish that has been left behind over this winter and send them to a campsite.


----------



## Moonraker 2 (Feb 6, 2019)

Oh dear, this is very sad.


----------



## jacquigem (Feb 6, 2019)

Yes but there were enough warnings . Amazing how some think they can abuse the locals and get away with it.


----------



## BKen2 (Feb 6, 2019)

Any good news out there ..oh yes have a look here ....INAUGURACIONES


----------



## rugbyken (Feb 6, 2019)

were at vilaricos lovely spot there is a toilet block with a pan & basin went over to fill up and the place was a mess bin overflowing water all over floor literally took me two minutes to mop the floor and empty the bin, there are only a dozen or so vans here but been made welcome in the bars we’ve visited tapas today !! and beer what’s not to like i’m a big believer in spending your money where your welcome usually manage to work that i’m from the camping cars into conversation as well,


----------



## jacquigem (Feb 7, 2019)

Agreed Ken, but the really sad thing is that this place welcomed campers but even a cursory visit would show anyone it was being abused so now its another place that doesn't welcome campers. Why cant people use a little common and if its overused move on so we don't create a ghetto ?


----------



## jacquigem (Feb 7, 2019)

Was reading in local rag yesterday of complaints regarding the stretch of coast between Santa Pola and Alicante, we have been warned !


----------



## REC (Feb 7, 2019)

jacquigem said:


> Was reading in local rag yesterday of complaints regarding the stretch of coast between Santa Pola and Alicante, we have been warned !



It is beyond me how anyone can go to a lovely place and leave their rubbish, and worse, to desecrate it for the next people. I feel sure that your warning here is wasted as we all pick up ours, and others, rubbish. Wonder what the gardens and homes of the others are like?:mad1:


----------



## jacquigem (Feb 7, 2019)

Yes , i am sure you are right. It was just my little moan at the wider motorhoming community . Its not just rubbish but staying put for months on end in the same place i think antagonises locals . Don't see the point myself but a lot do and then next year the signs are up . Rant over !


----------



## alcam (Feb 7, 2019)

REC said:


> It is beyond me how anyone can go to a lovely place and leave their rubbish, and worse, to desecrate it for the next people. I feel sure that your warning here is wasted as we all pick up ours, and others, rubbish. Wonder what the gardens and homes of the others are like?:mad1:



Totally agree . Never leave a scrap anywhere .
Though , for the purposes of honesty , I confess my van and house are absolute tips


----------



## runnach (Feb 7, 2019)

It does nothing but promote our demise, People remember the bad experiences and does us no good when we are selling our case to UK councils

Actions have consequences and they can be far reaching 

Channa


----------



## tailgate (Feb 7, 2019)

Was only supposed to be 30 campers at la cala de mijas must have been 150 or more when we arrived, most of those had been there weeks some 2 months or more. 

Spoils it for people like us who like to spend 2 or 3 days.

Got the laugh tho when the police turfed everyone without a ticket off. Luckily friend is fluent Spanish so knew what the police were going to do. Went and registered quickly.


----------



## Steveboy (Feb 8, 2019)

jacquigem said:


> Yes , i am sure you are right. It was just my little moan at the wider motorhoming community . Its not just rubbish but staying put for months on end in the same place i think antagonises locals . Don't see the point myself but a lot do and then next year the signs are up . Rant over !



Yes. Staying long term in these places is the big problem. I overheard conversation 2yrs ago from a UK moho'er long term parked up nr Alicante complaining bitterly about having to walk so far to the bin with his rubbish. "They (I presume meaning the Spanish) should provide us with a closer bin or they're gonna get rubbish chucked everywhere". we're the gist of his words.
I stayed one night & moved on.


----------



## Carrerasax (Feb 24, 2019)

*Sad*



kenspain said:


> Had a phone call from my Brother-in law last night, at a council metting they have ask Murcia council to ban overnight parking for motorhomes in La Azohia due again to all the rubbish that has been left behind over this winter and send them to a campsite.



What a shame!!!  Lovely spot there by the church, why would anyone want to spoil it!


----------



## mariesnowgoose (Feb 24, 2019)

Sounds more like a bunch of camper-owning Brits (and other nationalities, I presume?) all congregating together in certain spots.
The very opposite to my idea of wild camping. 

Why would you want to park up alongside dozens & dozens of other motorhomes anyway? You might as well stay on a campsite!

Apart from WC meets, I prefer to park the camper up as far away as possible from other humans. No offence, folks!


----------

